# ? Single bands for small game ?



## HarryCattymoore (Mar 10, 2014)

So I have just finished making my catty from gamekeeper john and I am using single thera golds on it. I have been using double and I am not sure if I could take small game with it any hits or reasorence I have the right bands on ? Thanks, Harry


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Single, provided they are wide enough and matched to ammo heavy enough will surely do the job.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Check this out and see what others are using successfully for hunting.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's what I use 1 inch wide taper to 3/4 9 1/2 long


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

I hunt pheasants with single Theraband gold 25mm (1") straight cut or 25 to 20 mm tapered with 12 mm lead. My draw lenght is 95-100 cm (38-39") and there is no problem to kill pheasant with this single band set.

Cheers.


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Single bands are not a problem as far as I can tell. I killed 7 (I believe) cottontails this past winter with single TBG and either 3/8 steel or 44 lead. Each killed em' dead.....the 44 lead was rather more decisive. I'm shooting 7/16 steel now and would have no issue in using it with single bands for small game. I've cut my bands to 1 1/4 X 1 X 10 1/2 after some good advice I received from the folks here. The two bunnies in the picture with my post were both shot with 3/8. I don't think I will ever have a use for double bands again. My accuracy goes down quite a bit with them and shot placement is everything. Have no doubt your single TBG will do fine with the right ammo and good shot placement.


----------

